# Switched/ACC power to tap into?



## Jordanjudson (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey guys, just recently installed some aftermarket fogs on my 2018 diesel and I'm looking for somewhere in the fuse panel to tap into key on power. Any ideas? My car didnt come with factory fogs. Thanks !


----------

